# Real Player must have booted my WMP



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Where do I find WMP on my PC? It shows in add/remove programs, but Real Player is where WMP used to be in "All Programs".

I have a video I specifically want to use WMP to view, but when I click it, Real Player pops up.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

On my XP machine WMP is in All Programs then go to Accessories and then go to Entertainment that is where it is on mine, in the entertainment section of programs along with Windows Movie Maker~!~


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> On my XP machine WMP is in All Programs then go to Accessories and then go to Entertainment that is where it is on mine, in the entertainment section of programs along with Windows Movie Maker~!~


 That's where WMP used to be, but now Real Player is there. :Bawling:


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

snv1492 said:


> C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player


 I found it there, thanks!

How do I get it back in All Programs --> Accessories --> Entertainment

I don't know how Real Player took over. I hadn't changed any options or settings. :shrug:


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

ladycat said:


> I don't know how Real Player took over. I hadn't changed any options or settings. :shrug:


When you install RP it ask you do you want me to be in charge of all audio and video (or some such verbiage ) when you say yes it takes over as the player on your machine. You have told it to do what it did.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> When you install RP it ask you do you want me to be in charge of all audio and video (or some such verbiage ) when you say yes it takes over as the player on your machine. You have told it to do what it did.


 I installed RP over a year ago. It didn't take over until a few days ago.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Gary in ohio said:


> When you install RP it ask you do you want me to be in charge of all audio and video (or some such verbiage ) when you say yes it takes over as the player on your machine. You have told it to do what it did.


Realplayer takes over (well, it use to! :flame: ) my machine, even when I told it not to.... so now, I refuse to have any rm material on my machine. If it can't be listened to with a regular music player, or video player, to heck with it! Last year I went around the world, trying to get RP set up on my machine, to watch a grizzly bear cam... after an hour of enduring the RP install process, the cam turned out to be 2" x 2"... too small to see diddly... I promptly uninstalled Sir Satan's favorite media player.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

ladycat said:


> I found it there, thanks!
> 
> How do I get it back in All Programs --> Accessories --> Entertainment
> 
> I don't know how Real Player took over. I hadn't changed any options or settings. :shrug:


Just drag the icon to your start menu and drop it where you want it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

snv1492 said:


> Just drag the icon to your start menu and drop it where you want it.


 But I don't think dragging an icon will make it default again.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Start your WMP and click on tools and then click on file types. If you want WMP to be the default of all file types then click to place a check mark in each of the boxes (or hit the button that says select all)

Then drag the icon somewhere you can easily see it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

texican said:


> Realplayer takes over (well, it use to! :flame: ) my machine, even when I told it not to.... so now, I refuse to have any rm material on my machine. If it can't be listened to with a regular music player, or video player, to heck with it! Last year I went around the world, trying to get RP set up on my machine, to watch a grizzly bear cam... after an hour of enduring the RP install process, the cam turned out to be 2" x 2"... too small to see diddly... I promptly uninstalled Sir Satan's favorite media player.


 Yes I agree I will never have RP again on my machine either. I use WMP and for burning coping CDs playing video clips etc.
But i have Musicmatch for my CD player, and will use that sometimes for playing music cds. But Not Real Player, and the same thing for QuickTime They both Take Over computers.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

Windows workstations are not my expertise but here are a few other suggestions that you may wish to try.

There are Win2000 areas in the "Add/Remove Programs" to "Set Program Access and Defaults" and also to "Add/Remove Windows Components". I assume that it is similar in WinXP.

Start Menu -> Settings -> Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs
(ie.) From the Start menu, go to Settings and then click "Control Panel". Click the "Add/Remove Programs" program.

First, ensure that Windows Media Player is available on your machine. In the left column, click "Add/Remove Windows Components" and follow through the process.

Then, set WMP as default. In the left colum, click "Set Program Access and Defaults" and click the WMP under the "Choose default media player".

This certainly seem to be a poor place to set systemwide defaults, but Windows probably did that due to some "backward compatibility" situation. Good luck


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

Each file type has an extension associated with the file name. Word documents use .DOC, Excel spreadsheets use .XLS, Adobe Portable Document Fomat uses .PDF, graphics files types use .JPG, .GIF, and so on.

To see/change what program each file type is associated with, open My Computer and click on Tools, Folder Options... and then select the File Types tab.

Scroll down to the file type that you want to see such as .AVI (video) or .MP3 (music) and you will see what program it is selected to open with. To change the selected program, you will need to know where the other one is located. Most programs are located on your C: drive in the Program Files folder.

You may not want to have to change any of this but this is the master list of what file type opens with installed program on your computer.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

I think this will work for RM files.

http://www.jetaudio.com/


----------

